# Group Fishing



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay so I must confess, I'm a little butt hurt I never made the trip with Grandpa D and the boys to Rockport and now the trip to Jordanelle with all the guys. We should plan another trip and try to get some more people out. I usually don't have internet on the weekends and that's when my spare time is to fish. So lets get a group together, i don't care where we go. It's just fun to put faces to names. I met BrettOnPoint at Deer Creek yesterday and he seemed like a really nice guy. It's always nice to put faces to names. So i'm open for any weekend suggestions. When is everyone free??? Next weekend???


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry AFdude, I wish you could of made it. It is nice being able to put faces with names.
I would love to get together again. Maybe we can plan it for feb 2nd. Give everyone enough time to plan and get ready.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I just plan on fishing every Saturday,I am game for another get together. I usually don't have a decision on where I am going till friday night anyways.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the 2nd would work, I have been told no ice fishing next weekend. I have a family picture and it is my wife's birthday. I am good wherever, besides I just love losing my bet every week to holman and having to buy lunch. These ice fishing lessons are getting expensive, hopefully it will even out when we go flyfishing or trolling together. Let me know when and were and as long as there are trout I am in!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I think the 2nd would work, I have been told no ice fishing next weekend. I have a family picture and it is my wife's birthday. * I am good wherever, besides I just love losing my bet every week to holman and having to buy lunch. These ice fishing lessons are getting expensive*, hopefully it will even out when we go flyfishing or trolling together. Let me know when and were and as long as there are trout I am in!


Those lesson's are probably hard on Holman too :evil:

I'd bet it's the most he's ever eaten in the winter.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm good for the 2nd. I guess we'll just wait and see where the good reports are at when the time comes? I'm okay with going anywhere, so lets do the 2nd


----------



## eugene78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this an open invite, cause if so I would like to try and make it as well! I'm down to go where ever as well.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

anyone up for this weekend? Why wait,lets do both saturdays!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds fun, but I probably have to wait a couple of weeks before I get to fish again. I'm a dummy and let my licenses expire (last day was Sat.). Now the bills have showed up and I'll have to wait to renew. O|* 

Oh well.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh Man!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, another group fishing day would be awesome!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If you need some mush dogs to pull your sleds out on the ice . . . LOL, never mind, they were shot a few months ago. Someone mistook them for wolves! HAAAHAAA!


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> If you need some mush dogs to pull your sleds out on the ice . . . LOL, never mind, they were shot a few months ago. Someone mistook them for wolves! HAAAHAAA!


 ???????


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, that is an open invite. Whoever wants to go, feel free to show up. I can't go this weekend either but next weekend I'm free. Plan on the 2nd. Keep that day open, i guess we'll decide where we're going when it gets closer..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sillyphil said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > If you need some mush dogs to pull your sleds out on the ice . . . LOL, never mind, they were shot a few months ago. Someone mistook them for wolves! HAAAHAAA!
> ...


This is where the wolf story come from sillyphil....sorry I didn't meet you at Rockport btw...

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2889


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Im in for the 2nd !!!!! Lets go fishin!!!


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

.45
thanks for the explanation about the wolves. I had no clue!!


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

I would love to head out on the second! I am good for it! I am new to this forum but have know americanforkdude since elementary school! I would love to meet new people!


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

hey af dude actually brittonpoint was at deer creek lol ( brettonpoint), fishing slowed way down after you left.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So where is everyone thinking this bash should be at, Strawberry, Deer Creek, Jordanelle, Echo, East Canyon, Scofield, or ????


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> So where is everyone thinking this bash should be at, Strawberry, Deer Creek, Jordanelle, Echo, East Canyon, Scofield, or ????


The Great Salt Lake!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > So where is everyone thinking this bash should be at, Strawberry, Deer Creek, Jordanelle, Echo, East Canyon, Scofield, or ????
> ...


Who's gonna catch the lunker Brine shrimp? :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Whoever brings the biggest net. It would have to be made of a selective permeable membrane of some sort to catch them though.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Deer Creek sounds like it is doin pretty well plus I have never iced it!! Just a suggestion :wink: 
or the Nelle is always fun too.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I have to work at the superbowl that weekend, please do another one in febuary.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> I have to work at the superbowl that weekend, please do another one in febuary.


Oh geez poor you! Working at the superbowl? I would much rather fish then be there... Not  ! Unless you got a really crappy job there lol... im sure there will be plenty more so dont worry!


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Ive worked the last 6, I own a transportation company that oversees events like superbowl NACAR, I was in new orleans for the hurricane evacuations that kinda stuff. It leaves me lots of fishing time when Im home but when Im working 22 hour days on those events I spend the whole time fish fantasizing. Someone catch me a big one while Im gone.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> Ive worked the last 6, I own a transportation company that oversees events like superbowl NACAR, I was in new orleans for the hurricane evacuations that kinda stuff. It leaves me lots of fishing time when Im home but when Im working 22 hour days on those events I spend the whole time fish fantasizing. Someone catch me a big one while Im gone.


Sounds like you got a cool job. I'm jealous.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that bird hunting and big game hunting are wrapping up I am going to have to hit the ice a couple of times. It was one of these forum trips from the old DWR forum that first got me into ice fishing. 

I probably can't go until mid Feb (hit a deer and did $5500 worth of damage to my SUV on my way home from an Elk hunt this weekend). I would really like to hit Yuba and catch a bunch of Perch though.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think I am going to give DC another try saturday morning by the island. If anyone wants to meet up, that's where I am planning on going!


----------

